# how to calm birds



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

question:
are your birds pretty calm that they just stay on their perches or nestboxes when you approach them and be able to hold them without flying? if so, what are the tricks or ways to get them to be that calm?
I have fed them on my hand and once in a while i feed them peanuts but their still not that calm.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Just spend a lot of time with them. They dont really like to be held.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yea spend a lot of time with them... and start holding them when they are about 1 month old...hold them at least once everyday


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Use feed. Only hand feed them. If they are hungry enough they will let you hand feed them. From here get them to land on your hand etc. Safflower is a good grain to get them tame. Start them young. I have a few birds that will come to me to be fed.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

all of my birds will come around me as soon as i come in with food and there are some that will actually eat of my hand but I would want them to be stay in their nestbox or perch when i approach them.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

birdkeeper said:


> all of my birds will come around me as soon as i come in with food and there are some that will actually eat of my hand but I would want them to be stay in their nestbox or perch when i approach them.


just hold them everyday


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

blongboy said:


> just hold them everyday


but iv herd they dont like to held


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

All birds are different. I have birds that hate to be held but like to be around us. I have birds that like to be in contact with us and if you don't pick them up they will land on you. I have 2 birds that "tolerate" our existence yet seem to like living here even though the place is infested with humans. 

All birds are different.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

kurd4ever said:


> but iv herd they dont like to held


yea ..just like my swift ..hate to be touch ...but i do it anyway ...slowly and gently ...everyday for month's ....they use to flyer crazy if i just turn and look at the from a distance ...like a far far distance... now i can come in the loft with out them freaking out ...but they still don't like to be too close to me or be touch ......

but if you met them in the begin...you would say it's a huge different. 

don't work for all but it's better than nothing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> all of my birds will come around me as soon as i come in with food and there are some that will actually eat of my hand but I would want them to be stay in their nestbox or perch when i approach them.



Do you ever hand feed them in their box, or on the perch outside of their box if they have one? How much time do you spend inside the loft? If you spend a lot of time in there, then they would be used to you coming close to them. Some take longer than others. I have had birds that ran like hell when I came near, and some that froze like statues. I swear they didn't breath when I came close. I feed treats often, and the ones that don't come to me for them, I would put them in their box, so they could still have some. Pigeons love treats. Eventually, they see the others eating from your hand, at their boxes, and they will wait for you to go to them. I think you just need to spend more time with them. It takes time. They need to learn to trust you and feel comfortable with you close to them.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Make sure your loft is not to tall. If you are 6' the loft should no be over 6.5' -7' high.
There is away that works quickley but I think it is to much. Take the water away and only let them have water that you give them. I don't agree but I'm sure it will work. vivagirl


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

vivagirl said:


> Make sure your loft is not to tall. If you are 6' the loft should no be over 6.5' -7' high.
> There is away that works quickley but I think it is to much. Take the water away and only let them have water that you give them. I don't agree but I'm sure it will work. vivagirl



You can force them to come to you for their needs, but that doesn't build trust. They will take what ever it is that you are with holding, then run. That is just stressful for them. Building trust slowly goes a lot further.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I particularly like my birds to be on the wild side, I don’t let others handle my birds, The only reason I handle my birds is when I’m Banding YB, Inspecting Sick birds or Separating cocks & hens… Even with this practice, I have noticed that my birds know when I’m feeding them they are all around me and also eat out of my hand, when I’m cleaning the coop some stay in the Boxes, Many I have to constantly shu out again & again and when I’m changing water are all particular times that they feel that there is no threat… But they know instinctively when I going in the loft to grab one! Which I do as quickly as Possible… But this is my preference… I understand that many Pigeon fanciers need to handle the birds more often; 
*Homers:* Need to be placed in Baskets for Transport training and Races, When they get back home for clocking ETC…
*Fancy show:* Need to be placed in Baskets for Transport, In halls with many People, Grooming & Judges need to handle birds ETC…
There is one thing you always need to do, Wash your hands before you Handle your birds or anyone for that fact, Feeding , Watering or cleaning the loft and don’t let others walk in the loft… 

Also take into consideration that your birds natural instinct kick in, because we tend to squint like predators do when you Look to grab a birds and they also read our body movements, so if you try to lesson these facial gestures and body posture, it will be easier to grab your birds by seeming relax and not looking at them directly… Please remember to talk to your birds and look at them with caring eyes directly when Handling, feeding, watering, cleaning this does seems to calm them down and make them more trusting of you when dealing with your Pigeons on any level and also teach this to one or two persons that may have to deal with your birds when you are unable to care for them… Louie


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

When you do feed or give treats always, make the same sound, like a who! who! sound. or whistle anything you can make with your mouth like you are trying to get a dog to come to you or make a song bird sing. After a time the birds will hear that sound and know its you. It helps with traping too.

Peanuts seam to work best for me . Feed the peanuts on the floor at first, then sit on a bucket and make your sound, after they get the taste for the peanuts, them they will come to you. Hold out your hand and show them the nuts. My breeding birds see me coming and they fly up to the wire and I can hand feed them through the wire . A few nuts per bird each day keeps them happy and friendly.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive done the peanuts and some of the birds are very friendly already...i guess i just need to keep working with them. tnx for all the tips.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> Ive done the peanuts and some of the birds are very friendly already...i guess i just need to keep working with them. tnx for all the tips.


The more time you spend with them, the more comfortable they will be with you.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

birdkeeper said:


> question:
> are your birds pretty calm that they just stay on their perches or nestboxes when you approach them and be able to hold them without flying? if so, what are the tricks or ways to get them to be that calm?
> I have fed them on my hand and once in a while i feed them peanuts but their still not that calm.



Use the same methods that a person would use to tame any wild animal. You spend time with them, you handle them, you make them come to you in order to eat. You can't simply walk into the loft once a day for a few minutes and simply dump some food on the floor and then leave. Hand feeding has been shown to be the most effective way to calm the wild in beasts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Use the same methods that a person would use to tame any wild animal. You spend time with them, you handle them, *you make them come to you in order to eat.* You can't simply walk into the loft once a day for a few minutes and simply dump some food on the floor and then leave. Hand feeding has been shown to be the most effective way to calm the wild in beasts.



Making them come to you in order to eat causes stress. Imagine being held captive by a predator, twenty times your size, and the only way you could get food was to take it from his hand. How stressed would YOU be? That isn't necessary if you feed extra treats by hand, and eventually the animal or bird learns to come to you in his own time. Not as stressful to the animal. It works. Just takes more time is all. But I would prefer to have the bird come to me because they WANT to, not because I am forcing it. An impatient and controlling person, forces the animal to his will. A person who truly cares about the animal, goes slow and waits for the animal to come to him. That's how trust is built. It comes from the animal, not from your will. It isn't something you can force. It's something you build, from both ends.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Whose in charge of your loft ?*



Jay3 said:


> *Making them come to you in order to eat causes stress.* Imagine being held captive by a predator, twenty times your size, and the only way you could get food was to take it from his hand. How stressed would YOU be? *That isn't necessary if you feed extra treats *by hand, and eventually the animal or bird learns to come to you in his own time. Not as stressful to the animal. It works. Just takes more time is all. But I would prefer to have the bird come to me because they WANT to, not because I am forcing it. *An impatient and controlling person*, forces the animal to his will. A person who truly cares about the animal, goes slow and waits for the animal to come to him. That's how trust is built. It comes from the animal, not from your will. It isn't something you can force. It's something you build, from both ends.


You could be correct. But, I never really got into it that deep before, until you posted your thoughts on the matter. Thank you for sharing. 

*There is also another perspective I will share with everyone :*

The Fancier must be the Master. 

My racing pigeons are on a very carefully regulated diet. I don't give treats or desserts. They are not pets. They are members of a professional race team, which will fly in competition. I am not only the coach, I am the owner of the racing team franchise. It is my job to control as many aspects as possible, to give them the best environment, training, care, etc. To assist in every way possible, to aid them in the winning of race events. That is my job, that is what I do. 

Life = Stress it is a fact of life. Learn to master stress, and make it your tool, your friend. Embrace it. 

When coming right out of the nest and being weaned, that in itself can be stressful to your young pigeon. But, some stress is good....As in being left out for the first time or two on a landing board all exposed, even at that age they should be bright enough to sense the danger. They should be stressed during these situations, not half asleep...should be on guard, alert...watching every movement !

In fact there are many natural stressful things that come into the life of our birds. If they are going to feel stressful at my presence, then they better get over it fast. Because I am there when they are in the egg, I am there in the hours after hatching, and all through their youth. Eating from my hand, from my container....or whatever....comes from me at about day 28 or so...or, shortly after I see them eating the pellets from the bowl I place next to them in the nest box. 

Perhaps seeing me is stressful, but I often will very softly and careful touch them or examine them in a very gentle way. Somehow making the transition to eating it out my hand, has not been all that traumatic for them. And, as anything else with your birds, yes you do need to employ some common sense. But, as anyone who has enjoyed feeding pigeons in the park, pigeons which have never seen you before will eat out of your hand. Taming pigeons is very easy to do. We are not talking wild horses or tigers here. Hand feeding is only one aspect, but important at any rate. "Wild" pigeons in the loft, typically indicates IMHO, the fact that the owner spends little time there and is an intruder. If one is still only going to spend a few minutes a day in the loft, then you better make the most of it. No pussy footing around, go into your loft and extend your hand with food in it. You can get it moving in the right direction within hours, or you could I suppose take months or even years to get the job done. 

Git R done...trust me, it will be a lot less stress on the racing pigeon owner and operator.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You could be correct. But, I never really got into it that deep before, until you posted your thoughts on the matter. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> *There is also another perspective I will share with everyone :*
> 
> ...


So I guess it just depends on your situation, and what kind of relationship you are trying to build, and why. We are coming from two different places here, with different perspectives.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> So I guess it just depends on your situation, and what kind of relationship you are trying to build, and why. We are coming from two different places here, with different perspectives.


 I didn't necessarily voice my personal opinion, I simply detailed another perspective held by some racing pigeon fanciers. But, I think you are correct, one must consider the goals, before one can determine the best approach to something.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some pigeons are naturally tame. Those are the birds that come to you perching on your hand, shoulder, head even though they are not hungry. Then there are those wild ones that the sight of you seems to bring them terror. The rest are in between and food seems to be a good form of control. Being with them will also control their fear.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree witj you Rodsd about some birds being naturally tame and some you have to work with to be tame.

I'm wondering...do you guys think that if the parents are tame to begin with that their offsprings will also carry that in their genes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> I agree witj you Rodsd about some birds being naturally tame and some you have to work with to be tame.
> 
> I'm wondering...do you guys think that if the parents are tame to begin with that their offsprings will also carry that in their genes?


I know some feel that it is all in the genes, but much is learned behavior from the parents. If they are okay with your hand feeding them, and the babies see this, they learn that you are friend, not foe. If they are aggressive when you go near the nest box, the babies will see this and fear you. So much is learned behavior.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I have one pretty tame pigeon in one of my lofts that lets me hold and pet him. The thing I did was put some food into his nest box when he was a squab every time I came in to feed the other pigeons.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i think it is less stressfull on the birds when they do not fear there owner and come to be fed. if they fear you everytime you walk into the loft that is constant stress every day. it is better in my opinion when the birds see there owner they get excited because they will be fed and get treats.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When I walk in the loft with a training basket,you think I had a frying pan with potatoes and onions in it,and now I needed some "chicken" to fry with with the veggies....
When I walk in with the peanut can,they are all over me,even the wild ones....
When I walk in with my scrapper,and box,they tolerate me walking around...
If I walk in empty handed,they watch me like a hawk ....
If I walk in with a quest visitor,they seem to be OK with that for some reason.....
Some birds are nervous all the time..Some are calm all the time....Distance pigeons seem to be more calm,and sprint/middle distance are spooky/nervous....It is a family trait...Don`t try to make all of your birds sit on your lap,or on your shoulder etc....Let the birds that want to do so,do so....I have a VG racing cock who was allways on the tame side...He will walk all over my back,as I am cleaning the loft....When I clean his nest box.he will sit on my head,untill I`m done....He is in the stock loft now,and is mated to a SION hen from Skylake Sion Lofts of Chico,Ca...I can`t get near her,unless she is sitting on eggs/babies....That`s just the way pigeons are...Just like people..Some are friendly,and some are not....Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Tameness is a genetic trait. It also can be pass to their children. I have observed it on mine. And research shows it as well. There are the wild ones, but you can control them like a learned behavior would. But that is a form of control.

What I have observed in mine, unfortunately, is that the tame ones get killed first. They thought predators bring them food, instead of them being eaten. Almost all my naturally tame birds are now gone. Their tameness becomes a liability.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Tameness is a genetic trait. It also can be pass to their children. I have observed it on mine. And research shows it as well. There are the wild ones, but you can control them like a learned behavior would. But that is a form of control.
> 
> What I have observed in mine, unfortunately, is that the tame ones get killed first. They thought predators bring them food, instead of them being eaten. Almost all my naturally tame birds are now gone. Their tameness becomes a liability.



Well, in my loft, I have seen it as learned behavior from the parents. And I have also had wild ones tame up some, but not by control. It came from spending lots of time with them, and them learning to trust me.

As far as tameness being a liability, I guess that depends on what it is that you use your birds for. In my loft, it isn't.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wanting your pigeons to be tame is a human thing that we want.. I just let my pigeons be pigeons.. they know me enough to come eat when called and they are used to my presence in the loft.. that is all I ask of them.. let them be what they are a pray animal that is why they are skittish about hands..not sure why we need to change what is basic instinct survival skills just for our enjoyment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think the poster is trying to so much change them and their basic instincts. I think he just wants to be able to handle them a bit better, and not have them flying wildly all over when he goes into the loft. That should come naturally with them getting used to his presence.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I don't think the poster is trying to so much change them and their basic instincts. I think he just wants to be able to handle them a bit better, and not have them flying wildly all over when he goes into the loft. That should come naturally with them getting used to his presence.


he said "hold them without flying".. so I thought he meant... hold them without flying.... I guess you know what birdkeeper is really thinking?.... did not see where he said his birds were flying wildly all over, or are you just guessing or do you know birdkeeper?... anyway.. Im not going to guess on what I think he REALLY meant.. my opinion is just that, an opinion on what he has posted thus far...about how I see things..no more can be read into it....


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Alamo said:


> When I walk in the loft with a training basket,you think I had a frying pan with potatoes and onions in it,and now I needed some "chicken" to fry with with the veggies....
> When I walk in with the peanut can,they are all over me,even the wild ones....
> When I walk in with my scrapper,and box,they tolerate me walking around...
> If I walk in empty handed,they watch me like a hawk ....
> ...


This is the way my birds respond to me in my loft. I have a stick to tap on the floor when I want them in their boxes, a whistle to call in for feed, a small stick with a red flag to guide them in the loading chute. These birds are truly amazing, with consistency in discipline they can do about anything even algebra & trigonometry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> he said "hold them without flying".. so I thought he meant... hold them without flying.... I guess you know what birdkeeper is really thinking?.... did not see where he said his birds were flying wildly all over, or are you just guessing or do you know birdkeeper?... anyway.. Im not going to guess on what I think he REALLY meant.. my opinion is just that, an opinion on what he has posted thus far...about how I see things..no more can be read into it....



I guess I just don't think that by wanting to know how to have calmer birds is going against their natural instincts. Most who want this just want birds that are calmer around them, and a bit easier to handle. Doesn't seem like a person who wants this is asking too much. Lots of people have friendlier birds that they can and do handle. The question just sounded like that was the goal.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I guess I just don't think that by wanting to know how to have calmer birds is going against their natural instincts. Most who want this just want birds that are calmer around them, and a bit easier to handle. Doesn't seem like a person who wants this is asking too much. Lots of people have friendlier birds that they can and do handle. The question just sounded like that was the goal.


his birds sound just like mine.. they fly off the perch if I go up to them and try to hold them... that is normal.. I don't try to fix normal.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> his birds sound just like mine.. they fly off the perch if I go up to them and try to hold them... that is normal.. I don't try to fix normal.


 Even park pigeons come and land on people for treats and company ,thats normal for them so why not want to have that in your loft of birds too, its not asking all that especially with race and show birds . I have birds that sit on my head the whole time Im in the loft cleaning, its not that uncommon to have handlable birds it just takes patience and lots of time in the loft .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's also normal for them to be calm and let you handle them when they have gotten used to you and trust you. Makes it lots easier if you have to medicate or do anything with them, if they are calm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> Even park pigeons come and land on people for treats and company ,thats normal for them so why not want to have that in your loft of birds too, its not asking all that especially with race and show birds . I have birds that sit on my head the whole time Im in the loft cleaning, its not that uncommon to have handlable birds it just takes patience and lots of time in the loft .


I agree.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> Even park pigeons come and land on people for treats and company ,thats normal for them so why not want to have that in your loft of birds too, its not asking all that especially with race and show birds . I have birds that sit on my head the whole time Im in the loft cleaning, its not that uncommon to have handlable birds it just takes patience and lots of time in the loft .


I do not need for my birds to come to me just because they are hungry.. food is the motivation.. it is not because they like you.. I do not like my birds being so hungry they let their guard down like that.. and I don't think it is a good idea for them to get their food that way as there are people out there with bad intentions..and that makes it easy for them to get a hold of pigeon that way.. I don't need my pigeons on me or need to hold them.. and they seem to be fine about that.... so Im not going to change it... if one wants or needs so much to have to make their pigeons be more like a parrot fine.. but Im fine with how they seem to like it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I do not need for my birds to come to me just because they are hungry.. food is the motivation.. it is not because they like you.. I do not like my birds being so hungry they let their guard down like that.. and I don't think it is a good idea for them to get their food that way as there are people out there with bad intentions..and that makes it easy for them to get a hold of pigeon that way.. I don't need my pigeons on me or need to hold them.. and they seem to be fine about that.... so Im not going to change it... if one wants or needs so much to have to make their pigeons be more like a parrot fine.. but Im fine with how they seem to like it.


Think you're missing it here. The point is that many pigeons will come to people. Lots of pigeons in lofts will come to their keepers. Food isn't the only motivation. They can learn to trust you, and feel comfortable around you. That isn't trying to change their natural behavior. It's simply that they have learned to trust you. Nothing wrong with that. If you don't want that in your birds, that's fine. But there's nothing wrong with someone wanting to be able to have that with their birds. Everyone is different, and like I said, it does make it lots easier when you do need to handle them. It a lot more enjoyable being with them too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Think you're missing it here. The point is that many pigeons will come to people. Lots of pigeons in lofts will come to their keepers. Food isn't the only motivation. They can learn to trust you, and feel comfortable around you. That isn't trying to change their natural behavior. It's simply that they have learned to trust you. Nothing wrong with that. If you don't want that in your birds, that's fine. But there's nothing wrong with someone wanting to be able to have that with their birds. Everyone is different, and like I said, it does make it lots easier when you do need to handle them. It a lot more enjoyable being with them too.


Im not missing any point.. I know what people want.. they want to be the pigeon whisperer... I get it... like I said.. which ever way the human wants it is their choice.. one is not better than the other.. like said before my pigeons are fine with the way it is.. and Iam not going to change It for my need to be touching, holding or what ever the need is to get a bird like a pigeon to trust enough to be touched and held...I simpley do not have that need.. they trust Im going to have food when I put it down and they trust me to not hurt them when Im out there.. that is enough for ME.... their life out there with each other Im sure is fulfilling even without the physical contact with a human.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was only answering your comment which was this:
________________________________________________
.not sure why we need to change what is basic instinct survival skills just for our enjoyment.
_____________________________________________________

That is what you said. And I only pointed out that it isn't necessarily a case of trying to change their basic instinct or survival skills just for our enjoyment. It is a case of letting them learn to trust you enough to not mind being handled by you. And the fact that it does make things easier that way. You made it sound as though wanting calm or friendly birds was a bad thing, which it isn't. Not all will be friendly, but many will. A lot of it is just spending time with them and working on trust. I don't want to argue with you. I just don't see it as a bad thing. Now........insisting on a friendly tame bird, when it just isn't in his nature to be that way is ridiculous. Each bird is individual, and you have to accept them on their terms.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I was only answering your comment which was this:
> ________________________________________________
> .not sure why we need to change what is basic instinct survival skills just for our enjoyment.
> _____________________________________________________
> ...


and I still don't...lol.. it is too much work, to make if different.. too much work... for ME... others Im sure enjoy conquering mother nature.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> and I still don't...lol.. it is too much work, to make if different.. too much work... for ME... others Im sure enjoy conquering mother nature.


Each to his own then. To some, they are their pets and they have a lot of time to spend with them. What is work to some, is enjoyment to others. Thank God we are all different. How boring it would be if we were all the same.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Each to his own then. To some, they are their pets and they have a lot of time to spend with them. What is work to some, is enjoyment to others. Thank God we are all different. How boring it would be if we were all the same.


too bad you did'nt post that a long time ago.... humans usually do put THEIR enjoyment first...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> Im not missing any point.. I know what people want.. they want to be the pigeon whisperer... I get it... like I said.. which ever way the human wants it is their choice.. one is not better than the other.. like said before my pigeons are fine with the way it is.. and Iam not going to change It for my need to be touching, holding or what ever the need is to get a bird like a pigeon to trust enough to be touched and held...I simpley do not have that need.. they trust Im going to have food when I put it down and they trust me to not hurt them when Im out there.. that is enough for ME.... their life out there with each other Im sure is fulfilling even without the physical contact with a human.


 I think you point on pigeons is not needed here then as you are not even offering any advice on what was even asked .Pigeons are naturally docile easy going birds that love human interaction and not just for a treat. My birds sit on me wether they are hungry or not , you seem to be the one here that is missing out so dont try and put that on us that do love to interact with our birds .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> too bad you did'nt post that a long time ago.... *humans usually do put THEIR enjoyment first...*


*
*


Have to agree with you there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> I think you point on pigeons is not needed here then as you are not even offering any advice on what was even asked .Pigeons are naturally docile easy going birds that love human interaction and not just for a treat. My birds sit on me wether they are hungry or not , you seem to be the one here that is missing out so dont try and put that on us that do love to interact with our birds .


so your the person who says what is needed or not?... I liked my advice.. it had the pigeons in mind first and formost.. Im talking about a loft with many pigeons.. not house pets.. house pets would need their humans to interact with them as they don't have a flock.. or you the person are their flock, my loft full of pigeons do not need me to touch them.. they are happy without it.. so there just is no need there, unless I wanted the need for myself.. which some people do.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> so your the person who says what is needed or not?... I liked my advice.. it had the pigeons in mind first and formost.. Im talking about a loft with many pigeons.. not house pets.. house pets would need their humans to interact with them as they don't have a flock.. or you the person are their flock, my loft full of pigeon do not need me to touch them.. they are happy without it.. so there just is no need there, unless I wanted the need for myself.. which some do.


 No but I see you are . I dont have to do anything with my birds to make them calm and enjoy my company they just do its as easy as that some more so then others.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> No but I see you are . I dont have to do anything with my birds to make them calm and enjoy my company they just do its as easy as that some more so then others.


Iam happy for you.. Im sure they fulfill your enjoyment as well as them liking you as a member of their flock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a whole loft of rescues. I do spend a lot of time with them. Only a few have been born here. I have ferals, fancies, rollers, garden fans, homers and a king. I am in there a lot and work with them a lot. Most, not all, have learned to trust me, and even like coming to me. Some are like velcro. I can't get them off! They like me and I like them. They're fun to spend time with. My relaxing time of day. I have a loft full of them, but they are my pets also. The ones that remain aloof, or even border on wild, well I accept that from them. It is their choice. I love them all just the way they are. With birds, you don't bend them to your will. Rather you accept them on their terms. They are not dogs. But many will learn to trust you, and even enjoy interacting with you. The people who try to force them to be friendly are not thinking about the birds, but of their own wants. But many do take the time and patience to have a good relationship with their birds. Nothing wrong with that. And it sure does make keeping birds a lot more fun.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I have a whole loft of rescues. I do spend a lot of time with them. Only a few have been born here. I have ferals, fancies, rollers, garden fans, homers and a king. I am in there a lot and work with them a lot. Most, not all, have learned to trust me, and even like coming to me. Some are like velcro. I can't get them off! They like me and I like them. They're fun to spend time with. My relaxing time of day. I have a loft full of them, but they are my pets also. The ones that remain aloof, or even border on wild, well I accept that from them. It is their choice. I love them all just the way they are. With birds, you don't bend them to your will. Rather you accept them on their terms. They are not dogs. But many will learn to trust you, and even enjoy interacting with you. The people who try to force them to be friendly are not thinking about the birds, but of their own wants. But many do take the time and patience to have a good relationship with their birds. Nothing wrong with that. And it sure does make keeping birds a lot more fun.


 That was very well said and I agree totally , just have to make sure that you have your poop cloths on when out there though because one thing you also have to accept is their never ending poopage .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I have a whole loft of rescues. I do spend a lot of time with them. Only a few have been born here. I have ferals, fancies, rollers, garden fans, homers and a king. I am in there a lot and work with them a lot. Most, not all, have learned to trust me, and even like coming to me. Some are like velcro. I can't get them off! They like me and I like them. They're fun to spend time with. My relaxing time of day. I have a loft full of them, but they are my pets also. The ones that remain aloof, or even border on wild, well I accept that from them. It is their choice. I love them all just the way they are. With birds, you don't bend them to your will. Rather you accept them on their terms. They are not dogs. But many will learn to trust you, and even enjoy interacting with you. The people who try to force them to be friendly are not thinking about the birds, but of their own wants. But many do take the time and patience to have a good relationship with their birds. Nothing wrong with that. And it sure does make keeping birds a lot more fun.


well if you rescued me I would like you too.... my fancies tolerate closeness better than the homers Im sure I could get one of those to be held if I wanted to.. out of 30 homers none want to be on me.. unless they are starving...otherwise they are too busy with their own little lives.. nesting..mating.. gathering... cooing..flying..fighting for a perch...feeding babies... I just stay out of their way and make sure they are well cared for...lol..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Well, in my loft, I have seen it as learned behavior from the parents. And I have also had wild ones tame up some, but not by control. It came from spending lots of time with them, and them learning to trust me.
> 
> As far as tameness being a liability, I guess that depends on what it is that you use your birds for. In my loft, it isn't.


Tameness is a liability in the wild. My tame(my favorites) ones are the ones that get killed by predators. They seemed to have lost fear. Now I want my birds to be a little bit fearful when they are outside. It saved them.

A naturally tame animals will learn a lot faster through learned behavior. All those hand feeding, spending time with them is a form of control.

My naturally tame birds are those that don't need food to act friendly. They are just naturally tame! They will perch on you even it is not feed time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> That was very well said and I agree totally , just have to make sure that you have your poop cloths on when out there though because one thing you also have to accept is their never ending poopage .


Tell me about it! LOL. I grab my loft shirt on the way out the door! LOL. And put on my loft shoes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Tameness is a liability in the wild. My tame(my favorites) ones are the ones that get killed by predators. They seemed to have lost fear. Now I want my birds to be a little bit fearful when they are outside. It saved them.
> 
> A naturally tame animals will learn a lot faster through learned behavior. *All those hand feeding, spending time with them is a form of control.
> *
> My naturally tame birds are those that don't need food to act friendly. They are just naturally tame! They will perch on you even it is not feed time.



I can understand what you are saying about it being a liability in the wild. I do not agree that hand feeding and spending time with them is a form of control. Giving treats, and letting them get to know you, and enjoying them. They do learn to trust you. That isn't control. When you feed the babies parents treats at the nest box, and the babies learn that you are friend, not foe, that isn't control. That is simply enjoying your birds and interacting with them. They even like coming to you. That is interacting, not controlling. My birds don't need food to be friendly. It's just one more way of letting the bird get to know you, and to learn to trust you. That you mean it no harm.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Tell me about it! LOL. I grab my loft shirt on the way out the door! LOL. And put on my loft shoes.


 Me I wear a hoodie as well ,cant tell you how many times I have a pigeon poop on my head ,I have this one bird that loves to sit on my head and they have a gathering on my back when I lean over to scrape the loft floor lol


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I can understand what you are saying about it being a liability in the wild. I do not agree that hand feeding and spending time with them is a form of control. Giving treats, and letting them get to know you, and enjoying them. They do learn to trust you. That isn't control. When you feed the babies parents treats at the nest box, and the babies learn that you are friend, not foe, that isn't control. That is simply enjoying your birds and interacting with them. They even like coming to you. That is interacting, not controlling. My birds don't need food to be friendly. It's just one more way of letting the bird get to know you, and to learn to trust you. That you mean it no harm.


 I agree with you here too , I dont try to control my birds at all either , they either like to land on you or not and I have no problem stroking them while they walk between my legs on the floor in the loft as well , not everyone of them but surely alot of them have no problem being touched otherwise they would be out in the avairy when Im the loft for sure .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> Me I wear a hoodie as well ,cant tell you how many times I have a pigeon poop on my head ,I have this one bird that loves to sit on my head and they have a gathering on my back when I lean over to scrape the loft floor lol



Most of mine have learned that I don't like them on my head. They can land anywhere else, but not there. If they forget, they are quickly removed. LOL.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Its really great to have pigeons that fly onto your hands...But,personally ,i dont want my pigeons do that,bcoz they usually spend the whole day outside my loft flying to different places.......so i want them to retain their wild instincts,to be able to escape from predators.But,if someone is planning to keep them as an indoor pet,then they can encourage their birds to be more human-friendly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Its really great to have pigeons that fly onto your hands...But,personally ,i dont want my pigeons do that,bcoz they usually spend the whole day outside my loft flying to different places.......so i want them to retain their wild instincts,to be able to escape from predators.But,if someone is planning to keep them as an indoor pet,then they can encourage their birds to be more human-friendly


Yes. See what you mean. Don't want them landing on strangers who may harm them.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

It seems like everyone has a preference on how they would want their birds to react around them...me I just want them to be calm when I enter the loft and not fly all over the place plus it helps when your putting them in training baskets. TIME spent in the loft helps calm the birds.


----------

